# Pics of my 180



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys new to this forum. I have to say great community you have here. Really enjoy and completely Jealous of the marketplace section. You have so much to choose from the LFS and local reefers. Anyway here are a few pics of my little ocean.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. The great thing about this forum and the sponsors is that most of us ship 

Beautiful tank and love your euphylias


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Welcome to the forum. The great thing about this forum and the sponsors is that most of us ship
> 
> Beautiful tank and love your euphylias


Thanks for the welcome. Without shipping from sponsors and others I would have a tank with fish and bare rock.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome aboard. It's nice to see some hobbyists from out East just as much out West. 

If you're ever I town.....let us know. Cheers.


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks again. If I'm coming to the area I will be sure to let you know. I'll get the complete tour of the LFS


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

A tour of the LFS's would be nice, but a tour of peoples tanks would be amazing! If you're ever in the GTA give me a shout and I'll show you all the basements 

Very nice tank you have there and I can't imagine what it would look like if you were in town. Keep the pics coming and welcome to the forums


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice! 

i'm going to NFL somewhat soon with my sister-in-law i'd be happy to bring you a bunch of stuff


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

nice setup - how long have you had the tank?


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> A tour of the LFS's would be nice, but a tour of peoples tanks would be amazing! If you're ever in the GTA give me a shout and I'll show you all the basements
> 
> Very nice tank you have there and I can't imagine what it would look like if you were in town. Keep the pics coming and welcome to the forums


Thanks I can imagine there are quite a number of amazing collections growing in and around GTA.


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

Flexin5 said:


> very nice!
> 
> i'm going to NFL somewhat soon with my sister-in-law i'd be happy to bring you a bunch of stuff


Hi Flexin Thanks for the generous offer. What part of NL are you visiting?



noy said:


> nice setup - how long have you had the tank?


Hi Noy I received the tank Mar 2012 I started building the stand and canopy so it is setup around 2 years now.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum good to see more people joining the salties of GTAA and sharing their systems. I always wanted to put the rocks in the back glass, how did you do that is it a magnet rock or did you epoxy them to the glass


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Get the rock wall from Flavio.


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

It's called a mag-rock. Not a real rock and the magnets are not strong enough for thicker glass I had to replace with stronger magnets.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice tank how long have you been in the hobby for?


----------



## kole (Apr 30, 2014)

verano said:


> Nice tank how long have you been in the hobby for?


Hi Verano I've kept tanks since 1992 and started my first saltwater tank in 2006. I've taken a real interest in reef tanks in the past 3 years.

This was the 70 gallon corner tank I upgraded from


----------

